

Reinventing the Printing Press - Me1000
http://www.inkling.com/blog/reinventing-printing-press/

======
camtarn
Unfortunately, only about publishing textbooks to the iPad instead of actually
inventing a new type of physical printing press ;)

I reckon this is about as close as we have to a new type of press:
[http://h10088.www1.hp.com/cda/gap/display/main/index.jsp?zn=...](http://h10088.www1.hp.com/cda/gap/display/main/index.jsp?zn=gap&cp=20000-13698-14391-14403^207977_4041_100__)

It's one of the presses that print-on-demand operations use (this one's made
by HP, but I believe Xerox make them too). The video is nifty :)

~~~
Me1000
The presentation today Tools of Change conference also announced that Inkling
will soon be available in HTML5 browsers. So, Habitat will cover an even
larger spectrum in the near future... not just the iPad.

Edit: here's a link to the only official word I can find, other than the
presentation given today...
<https://twitter.com/inkling/status/169441976633147392>

~~~
magicofpi
The OP, written by Inkling's CEO, also says: "I also previewed Inkling for
Web, which will make all of Inkling’s great interactive content available in
any web browser."

------
phren0logy
They seem to be doing some really interesting stuff with their technology, and
it's the first thing I've seen that would make me reconsider just using
straight HTML.

